# Lighter weight oil for the differentials, transmission and transfer case?



## Zappo (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice project you have going there. I'm not telling you to use any lighter oil but that is exactly what Chrysler did for a while. To hit higher mileage standards, they were putting ATF in manual transmissions and differentials. They then would have the service techs go back to the thicker oil on the first service. I think you could use just about anything in that modified transmission. The differential should probably retain some kind of high pressure additive even if it has a lower weight.




Jesse67 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've got a 1992 Daihatsu Hijet Jumbo cab 4x4 that I've converted, starting post for the build is here although I'll admit it's not exactly up to date. The transmission is locked in direct drive and stripped of all gears. The 4wd system is still functional but rarely used. The maximum range looks to be about 60km in good conditions which is great but more is always better. Check out my blog here for more pictures; click the electric mini truck page at the top.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jesse67 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks, it's been a fun project, nice to be finally driving it.

I've been doing some reading and a GL4 or GL5 rating for the oil seems to mean it will be suitable for hypoid gears. Any other thoughts?


----------

